# Panther Creek Gun Leather Ky



## jwesneyrn (Jun 22, 2013)

Has anyone else ordered from this company. I ordered in March with what was expected a 6-8 week wait. Well it is now September and still no holster. I would like to caution anyone before ordering. At this point im starting to think these people maybe crooks. I have called several times and left several emails with no return calls. They have had my money now since March and I cannot get a hold of them. Just a warning for everyone read the reviews before ordering.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just did a search on them. Seems they are really slow. As in a snail's pace. As a matter of fact, I didn't read a single good thing.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I just received a holster from alien gear holsters. (just in case the group that borrowed my weapons to go south and fight the Mexican drug cartel brings mine back). Good product and fast delivery.

Concealed Carry Holsters - Alien Gear Holsters - Gun Holsters


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Good leather holster makers sometime have a year or so backlog


----------

